# NVIDIA Systemsteuerung - richtige Einstellungen



## Kusarr (23. Februar 2013)

hallo,

wollte mal fragen wie man die Globalen Einstellungen unter "3D Einstellungen verwalten" richtig einstellt für optimale Bildqualität. Bei manchen stehts ja klar dran ob ein oder aus schalten aber bei manchen dingen weiß ich nich so richtig.

Hier meine derzeitigen Einstellungen:

Anisotrope Filterung: __Anwendungsgesteuert
Antialiasing - FXAA: __Ein
Antialiasing - Einstellung: __Anwendungsgesteuert
Antialiasing - Gamma-Korrektur: __Ein
Antialiasing - Modus: __Anwendungsgesteuert
Antialiasing - Transparenz: __8x (supersampling)
CUDA - GPUs: __Alle
Dreifach-Puffer: __Aus
Energieverwaltungsmodus: __Adaptiv
Max Anzahl der vorgerenderten Einzelbilder: __Einstellungen für 3D-Anwendungen verwenden
Multi-Display/gemischte GPU-Beschleunigung: __Einzel-Display-Leistungsmodus
Texturfilterung - Anisotrope Abtastoptimierung: __Aus
Texturfilterung - Negativer LOD-Bias: __Zulassen
Texturfilterung - Qualität: __Qualität
Texturfilterung - Trilineare Optimierung: __Ein
Threaded-Optimierung: __Auto
Umgebungsverdeckung: __Qualität
Vert. Synchro.: __Adaptiv


Sollte ich was ändern?

Danke


----------



## schaltzentrum (10. März 2013)

Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...e-beim-nvidia-systemsteuerung-einstellen.html


----------



## stefan79gn (10. März 2013)

Um welche Grafikkarte handelt es sich?


----------



## Ion (10. März 2013)

Antialiasing - Transparenz: __8x (supersampling) ?

Frisst das nicht zuviel Leistung?

Texturfilterung - Qualität: __Qualität
Das stell mal auf hohe Qualität

Und warum FXAA immer ein? Das vermatscht das Bild doch. Nutze lieber echtes AA ingame z. B.


----------



## stefan79gn (10. März 2013)

Habe bei meiner Gpu Antialiasing - Transparenz: __4x (supersampling)
Damit und mit den ingame ultra setting spiel ich bf3 zb. mit limitter auf 60fps.
8fach supersampling frisst enorm leistung und man sieht also ich seh kaum ne verbesserung zu 4fach.


----------



## Kusarr (10. März 2013)

huch plötzlich hagelts Antworten 

ähm hab ja GTX 670 DC2T (ab morgen hab ich 2 verbaut)

Also was sollte ich nu ändern? ^^

danke für antworten


----------



## stefan79gn (10. März 2013)

die habe ich auch.
ich poste dir mal meine einstellungen anhand deines Vordruckes oben.Um welche spiele handelt es sich denn im speziellen?

Anisotrope Filterung: __*Anwendungsgesteuert*
Antialiasing - FXAA: __Ein  *(aus)*
Antialiasing - Einstellung: __*Anwendungsgesteuert*
Antialiasing - Gamma-Korrektur: __*Ein*
Antialiasing - Modus: __*Anwendungsgesteuert*
Antialiasing - Transparenz: __8x (supersampling) *4x Supersampling*
CUDA - GPUs: __*Alle*
Dreifach-Puffer: __Aus *(Ein)*
Energieverwaltungsmodus: __*Adaptiv*
Max Anzahl der vorgerenderten Einzelbilder: __*Einstellungen für 3D-Anwendungen verwenden*
Multi-Display/gemischte GPU-Beschleunigung: __*Einzel-Display-Leistungsmodus*
Texturfilterung - Anisotrope Abtastoptimierung: __*Aus*
Texturfilterung - Negativer LOD-Bias: __*Zulassen*
Texturfilterung - Qualität: __Qualität *(Hohe Qualität)*
Texturfilterung - Trilineare Optimierung: __*Ein*
Threaded-Optimierung: __Auto
Umgebungsverdeckung: __*Qualität*
Vert. Synchro.: __Adaptiv *(ein)*

Was ich schwarz markiert habe ist meine einstellung. Deine habe ich unmarkiert gelassen.


----------



## aloha84 (10. März 2013)

Anisotrope Filterung: __Anwendungsgesteuert --> 16x
Texturfilterung - Qualität: __Qualität --> hohe Qualität
Texturfilterung - Trilineare Optimierung: __Ein --> Aus
Wegen AA musst du schauen, von Spiel zu Spiel.

Grüße


----------



## Kusarr (10. März 2013)

Crysis 3 - hab mir deswegen ne 2. graka, ne i5-3570k, 16ram etc dazugekauft an hardware x) - Assassins Creed (alle, also au des baldige 4er) 

... also muss schon knallen =P

is es beste ned wenn man das meiste auf anwendungsgesteuert lässt? z.b. anisotropische filterung ... 16x oder anwendungsgesteuert? ... macht man ja eig ingame in optionen oder?

EDIT: 
_Texturfilterung - Trilineare Optimierung: __Ein --> Aus_ geht nich, is grau hinterlegt =/


----------



## stefan79gn (10. März 2013)

Habe die einstellungen wie ich sie gepostet habe, dazu zb. in bf3 16fach af und MSAA auf 4fach. Der rest ingame auf Ultra. 16fach af brauch wenig Leistung , find es aber schöner es in der Anwendung einzustellen. Daher habe ich es so wie oben beschrieben.

Wenn du : Texturfilterung - Qualität: __(Hohe Qualität) hast , dann ist Trilineare Optimierung grau hinterlegt


----------



## Kusarr (10. März 2013)

okay danke ... is ja eig immer ingame möglich das einzustellen von demher is es ja besser es auf anwendungsgesteuert zu lassen oder?

EDIT: _Texturfilterung - Negativer LOD-Bias: __Zulassen_ warum nicht clamp? soll man doch einmachen wenn af aktiviert ist (is es ja ingame) O.o


----------



## stefan79gn (10. März 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> okay danke ... is ja eig immer ingame möglich das einzustellen von demher is es ja besser es auf anwendungsgesteuert zu lassen oder?


ich find es ja. Und in den meisten Games kannman es ingame einstellen. Aber das probier am besten selber aus. Finds sobisher am scönsten. Mit diesen einstellungen plus vsync ein plus framelimitter des nvidia inspectors auf 60fps gefixt kleben die frames an der 60er marke in bf3 und es ruckelt nix und macht einfach mehr spaß.


----------



## Kusarr (25. Juli 2013)

Hab mal ne neue Frage:

Belasten auch manche Einstellungen in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung die CPU anstatt die GPU? 
Von den folgenden Einstellungen ist explizit die Rede:
"8x Supersampling" 
"32x CSAA" 
"Anisotrope Filterung 16x"

Eins davon müsste laut der Auslastung doch die CPU stark belasten oder?


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Juli 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Hab mal ne neue Frage:
> 
> Belasten auch manche Einstellungen in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung die CPU anstatt die GPU?
> Von den folgenden Einstellungen ist explizit die Rede:
> ...



Wenn es die CPU mehr belastet, dann weil die Grafikkarte mehr ackern und die CPU der GraKa mehr Daten zuschaufeln muss.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Juli 2013)

Da das alles gpuinterne Einstellungen sind und sie eher verlangsamen, bekommt die CPU eigentlich dadurch etwas mehr Luft.


----------



## adon67 (25. Juli 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Hab mal ne neue Frage:
> 
> Belasten auch manche Einstellungen in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung die CPU anstatt die GPU?
> Von den folgenden Einstellungen ist explizit die Rede:
> ...



Erklär mir mal wieso es das sollte?


----------



## Kusarr (25. Juli 2013)

mmh .. oke komisch

danke ^^


----------

